# LimbSaver DZ32



## BMOarchery (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been shooting mine for 2 years now. I use the Limsaver drop a-way rest, G5 peep. Try and stay away from a peep with tubing. Mine slapped the bow so hard it made one heck of a racket. Took it off, no more noise.


----------



## sportyg (May 10, 2003)

Thanks for the advise.. I'm going with the G5 peep and thinking about the Apache rest. Still looking at sights. need to stay with in $70.00 each for a rest and sight... I've seen some nice tru glo sights for about $60.00 and under on line at BPS & cabelas.


----------



## BMOarchery (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at the Prism sight by Limbsaver as well. Really bright and around 70.00.


----------



## sportyg (May 10, 2003)

Found a Limbsaver drop away for $50.00 thinking about getting it also an Apex Gear Nitrus 6 pin for under $50.00 Don't know anything about the sight as far as how dependable they are.

I'll check out their sights.. looking for a sight with .019 pins


----------



## dirtywhiteboy04 (Nov 15, 2008)

g5 peep and maybe the qad hunter rest it used to run around 50.00$ i dont know what they run now?


----------



## sportyg (May 10, 2003)

Qad hunter runs between 60 & 70 dollars now. I decided to go with the Nitrus sight since it was such a good price it is new and they run about $140.00 but the place is closing them out. Still batting around the rest.... I'll get the G5 in blue to go with my string. Should have it ready for fine tuning this coming week. If I lock on a rest...


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

What did you come up with as far as your new setup goes? You should love that bow. Be sure to take some 400 grip wet/dry sand paper to smooth out the edges of the grooves and knock off any burrs on that G5 before you install it so it doesn't cut your string. For the money, you can't beat the Apache. I like a limb-driven rest now that I have used them, as they don't effect cam timing.


----------



## sportyg (May 10, 2003)

As of today it is set up with a Apex Gear Nitrus 6 pin Very bright and easy to ajust and a T.T. Drop Zone rest. Waiting for the Mod. I want from LimbSaver then to the shop for the g5 and a loop. 
They kind of let me down as I ordered the mod about two weeks ago and when I called today they still had not sent it out. They said it would go out today. We shall see. I'll be on a hunt for the next 5 or 6 days leaving in the morning. It had best be here when I return or I won't be so nice when I call next time. They couldn't even tell me why it hadn't shipped. I do love the style and the way the bow feels. The draw is one of the smoothest I have felt. The fact you don't need a bow press to work on it is awesome. I did change the mods once from 27 to 26" and it was so easy and fast to do. I want the 25.5" DL. Would be nothing to work on this bow in the field if one needed to...


----------

